# Shop cam is up.



## Nikitas (Mar 26, 2011)

Click on the ustream link in my sig to see.
Brian


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 27, 2011)

Shop Cam ...sure glad I don't have one of those!  Luckily I don't think anyone would want to be watching me, but just in case, who knows what you could be doing in there once you get used to the camera and forget it's there.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 27, 2011)

Brian,  Smile youre on Candid Camera. Have fun sharing. I am always as a Photographer aware of those first time parents who record at length and depth the birth of their baby curious as I am who they share that with later on. Bear in mind Epic films seem terribly long take the Bond Movies for example, however taking into consideration you may have done this to share techniques with others etc sounds great to me.

Have fun Peter.  PS I do remember sharing various spaces for different activities over the years. Caution as WorkinwithWood says, even scratching an itch takes on strange reactions.


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 27, 2011)

Did I do something???   hehe


----------



## Nikitas (May 4, 2011)

Messing around in the shop...cam is on.


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 14, 2011)

Making a Teachers pen tonight.....


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 14, 2011)

Wish I could watch:frown::redface: Satalite is too slow.


----------



## Linarestribe (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool watching now. Watched part of your ca vid. What kind of foam are you using?

Jorge


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 14, 2011)

I use foam from Wally World..Poly-Fil    Tru-Foam  in the fabric section... I think it was about 6 bucks or so....


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great Job Brian, glad you get your boy involved.

Landon


----------



## Linarestribe (Jun 14, 2011)

Nikitas said:
			
		

> I use foam from Wally World..Poly-Fil    Tru-Foam  in the fabric section... I think it was about 6 bucks or so....



Great teachers pen! Tell your boy good job. 

How does that foam help your finish?


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 16, 2011)

It seems to leave a smoother finish before sanding and does not react with the CA when applying it...
Oh, Thanks for the nice comments....I will let him know....lol


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think the Shop CAM is a great idea, just not for me.  I would probably be caught on it doing an Al Bundy impression i.e. scratching an inappropriate place or something.


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 26, 2011)

Cam is on for a few....Working on a Table for the lathe...


----------



## refueler1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Never heard of or watched Ustream before. Great job on your pens. Are there more turners that use the UStream?


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 9, 2011)

That your butt crack or an extra padded pen storage area? :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 9, 2011)

It says you are offline when I checked at 7:42, but it still played something. You were showing some pens. The rattlesnake was your favorite pen, the bullet and antler your equally favorite pen, lol.  I was chuckling some.  The voice comes across nice, but the video not so much, like it's skippy or something maybe keeps pausing every few seconds for a split second, just enough to drive you bonkers after a few minute.  The whole concept was pretty neat though..it was fun watching you.


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 16, 2011)

Up and running again....


----------



## navycop (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't see nothing exept you walking around..


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 16, 2011)

I was working on a lathe table but was waiting for glue to dry..lol


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 17, 2011)

you would have to start it up when I'm bored and sitting at DFW airport and my smart phone prolly can't view it. LOL

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 17, 2011)

If you install the Ustream app it should. I can broadcast from my smartphone with ustream....pretty cool


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Throw up some gang sign's, so I know this is LIVE!  LOL


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 9, 2012)

Click on the ustream link in my sig to watch....Thanks


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 9, 2012)

Brian, PLEASE, PLEASE do not use your shirt tail to clean the blank while the lathe is still turning!  Just once if the shirt catches you will be badly hurt.  Please be careful in the shop.
Charles


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 9, 2012)

I normally dont do that but I was aware of what was going on...


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 1, 2012)

Working on some chairs.. click the ustream link in my sig..thanks


----------

